
Arizona now has largest measles outbreak in U.S - spking
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-arizona-measles-20160709-snap-story.html
======
tracker1
This is precisely why all the anti-vaccers piss me off... If your kid dies, I
hope your righteousness gives you comfort.

------
r00fus
How in the world are ICE employees allowed to not get vaccinated?

